# Transcend Failing to Replace MicroSD Cards in Warranty



## radhesh_p (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Team,

I have been following up with Trancend and its Service RMA (Accell Frontline) since Feb 2013 to replace my non functional MicroSD cards. Had to go all the way to Pune finding out the address of its RMA (Accell Frontline) At the time i surrendered the defective MicroSD cards the representative at the service center who innitiated my tickets told me that it will take 2 to 3 months for the replacement. This was a complete shock to me, but i was left with no other choice than to wait for the said time for the replacement.

Call ID for 32GB MicroSD card: TSCPUN130000408DW
Call ID for 8GB MicroSD card: TSCPUN130000943DW

Since last 7 months there has been so many reminder mails sent to Transcend. When i finally told them i will be going to the consumer court then one Ms. Angela Wang (angela_wang@transcend-info.com) replied on 22Aug2013 that they have a shipment approaching and will close my cases ASAP and appologised for the delay.

Since then i have had numerous interactions with Accell Frontline representative, Mr. Thiyagarajan(s.thiyagarajan@accelfrontline.in) As per his communication between me i was told that Accell Frontline is still waiting for the shipment from Transcend. 

So i again was tracking my issue with Transcend. On 23Sep2013 i received a mail from Mr. Shankar Patel (info@ananditinfotech.in) asking me my address for the delivery. It seems from the mail chain that Ms. Angela from Transcend had asked Mr. Shankar from AnandITInfotech to handle my cases.

Since then im waiting and there has been no responce henceforth nor have i received any update. The status of my cases are still the same. I am yet  to receive the replacement.

Transcend is a total ripoff when it comes to service. 
Other companies simply replace the defective ones at the retail stores


----------

